

Facebook, Zuckerberg Sued For $1 Billion After Not Removing A Page Fast Enough - onik69
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/facebook-zuckerberg-sued-for-1-billion-after-not-removing-a-page-fast-enough/

======
tzury
I am an Israeli fellow, perhaps even a Zionist, yet cannot understand this for
several reasons:

1\. What this has to do with Zuckerberg himself. Does he * personally* suppose
to moderate all activity generated by his 500+ million users?

2\. Not removing fast enough? How fast this can be done? What is the rush?
Can't a company complete its own internal processes and consulting before
making a decision?

3\. What does this man plan to do with $1 Billion? Donate it to the victims of
previous intifada (x2)?

~~~
Ainab
"What this has to do with Zuckerberg himself." because Zuckerberg is a Zionist
too and he did not act quickly to protect Jews people. [Sarcasm]

------
johngalt
Do not feed the trolls. Guys like this just sue people until they are paid to
go away. Somehow I doubt facebook is what damaged the middle east.

Next he'll sue the telephone company for letting people call each other for
nefarious purposes.

~~~
manishm
This is probably april fool :)

------
jason_slack
Wow $1 Bilion, plus attorney fees and costs.

This guy is as bad as the RIAA demanding 75 Trillion dollars.

How can he even place that kind of value on a FaceBook page? Clearly he just
picked a number from the top of his head.

Did he arrive at $1 Billion because in "The Social Network" Shawn Parker said
they were headed towards $1 Billion?

Or maybe he is trying to catch a really big fish instead of several smaller
ones...like a 3,000lb Marlin?

------
gersh
He says Facebook is a New York corporation. Aren't they a Deleware
corporation?

~~~
jason_slack
Indeed they are... File Number: 3835815

<https://delecorp.delaware.gov/tin/GINameSearch.jsp>

